# Large red frog in santa Catarina brazil



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

Does anyone know what large, very red frog exists in the area of santa Catarina in Brazil? I'm struggling to identify it.

Unfortunately I don't have pictures yet.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

make an account


there is no better website for your question than this:

The Forum - Field Herp Forum


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Philsuma said:


> make an account
> 
> 
> there is no better website for your question than this:
> ...


Its InSitu Gold. The habitat insights by members are unparalleled.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing this link!


----------

